# A real survival story.3 hours ago



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Maybe we can learn something from this.
http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...rogs-155307640--abc-news-topstories.html?vp=1


----------



## doomsdaynews (Sep 25, 2013)

This goes to show that more often than not, disaster strikes when you least expect it and you are often very unprepared.

This man is simply a survivor and used his own will and ingenuity to keep himself going. He fell and hurt himself, was left exposed, and had to deal with below freezing temperatures and snow and had little more than a garbage bag for shelter. He obviously had some kind of fire-starting device (or otherwise was versed in primitive skills) and maybe he had some things in his pockets to help his cause, but otherwise it seems like he was all alone and unprepared.

18 days is a long time, especially if you're stuck and injured at the bottom of a cliff. This is also a testament to the fact that no matter what type of gear you may carry on your person to catch food (firearm, snares, fishing kit, etc.) you may be forced to use your hands and eat the things that squirm and crawl in order to stay nourished, no matter how gross it may seem

Good story and good post, glad the guy made it.


----------

